
Quebec seeks to block access to non-government online gambling sites - noarchy
http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2016/04/03/quebec-seeks-to-block-access-to-non-government-online-gambling-sites.html
======
hoodoof
"The government needs laws to block Internet sites to stop terrorism and child
porn sites. It will expand no further than that. This is not the thin end of
the wedge."

------
kelvin0
Yeah the biggest Mafia of them all does not like competition.

------
bhouston
Seems appropriate because then those gambling revenues fund the state.

~~~
jpambrun
Next step is those pesky newspapers because they critique the state.

~~~
xemoka
How did you conflate free-speech and gambling? One is the right to express
your own thoughts (which doesn't protect you from the repercussions of said
expressions) and the other is an easily manipulated system to transfer wealth
from those who may not understand to those that only care about more.

Governments were set-up to protect it's population from that type of
manipulation...

That being said, the method they are going about it—getting ISPs to do the
blocking—is just plain wrong. There are other areas of law and control that
should be exerted here, not the weakening of net neutrality.

~~~
jpambrun
They could blacklist payment to those sites with the help of credit card
companies.

Having a government controlled internet firewall is a Pandora's box that
should never be opened.

~~~
sergers
or just have a legislature banning it... like NY recently banning
Draftkings/fanduel.

~~~
noarchy
>or just have a legislature banning it... like NY recently banning
Draftkings/fanduel.

This is how a lot of areas ended up with government monopolies on gambling.
They decided it was bad, but not if they were running it and pocketing the
revenues.

------
ocschwar
Idiotic. All they have to do is block payment processing.

~~~
3pt14159
Bitcoin is pretty easy to get these days man. Payment processing isn't the
panacea it once was.

~~~
ocschwar
Same issue. QC says they won't collect on CC charges to a Bitcoin trader. It
becomes the Bitcoin site's problem to decide whether to sell BC to QC
residents or whether to exclude them.

That still leaves all 3 gambling-addicted bitcoin miners in Quebec, but well,
what can you do...

------
tn13
Just confirms that Government is the biggest Mafia.

------
neverknowsbest
Not surprised. They're really pushing their new online lotto options and such
recently, may as well make those advertising dollars work extra hard by
simultaneously censoring the competition.

